# Kind Shock Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Aufkleber, Felge etc. etc...



## LaKoS (3. November 2011)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Artikel von mir:

Kind Shock Sattelstütze:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260886249766?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


Sattelklemme:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260886241560?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


Specialized Felge:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260886179215?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


Aufklebersammlung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260886155133?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


Norco Aufkleber:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260886163170?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## LaKoS (7. November 2011)

Nochmal was dazu gekommen:

Nabe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260887641425?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Reibahlen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260887272259?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Iphone Schachtel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/260888935528?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

